# win7 can not access .zfs dir when use samba and zfsacl?



## cougar (Aug 1, 2012)

I use zfs acl in samba , everything is ok , but win7 explorer can not access .zfs dir, and win xp can do that. the win7 cmd can access .zfs dir also.

the smb.conf is like this:



```
[shares]
comment = Shares Directories
path = /mnt/obsr/edscshare
writeable = yes
printable = no
printable = no
# for zfs acl
vfs objects = shadow_copy2 zfsacl
acl check permissions = no
inherit acls = no
unix extensions = no
nfs4:acedup = merge
nfs4:chown = yes
nfs4:mode = special
shadow:format = %Y_%m_%d_%H_%M_%S
shadow:snapdir = .zfs/snapshot
shadow:sort = desc
shadow:localtime = yes
# end zfs acl 
veto files = /.snap/
hide dot files = yes
guest ok = no
```


----------

